#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Весак в Дальма-се!

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Дорогие друзья, приглашаем на празднование Корейского Весака в Московском Храме Дальма-са, которое состоится 28 мая, понедельник, в 20 часов. Просьба приходить заранее. 
dalma.ru

----------


## Neroli

Дорогие друзья, по просьбе Лены, сообщаю вам, что празднование Корейского Весака в Московском Храме Дальма-са, состоится 28 мая, в понедельник, но не в 20, а в *19 часов*! Будьте внимательны, приходите заранее.  :Smilie:

----------

